

Where Do Nerds Hang Out? Find Out Here - jonsteinberg
http://www.businessinsider.com/where-do-nerds-hang-out-find-out-here-2009-11

======
jonsteinberg
Pulling data from Graffitigeo, FourSquare, and Brightkite. You can now
determine which places are hot where and when. For example, using the drop
downs on the right you can find “The most popular places in New York, over all
time, at 9 PM, on friday.”

